# Unfortunate for Wendy



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I feel rather sorry for Wendy at this moment. I received a text from her earlier today saying "Help... heard two fo my mice having a hissy fit in my girls tank... Ummm just noticed one of the girls is a boy... BUGGER"
The girls tank houses Houdinis (my tiny agouti boy) Mum and 5 sisters, well techinically 4 sisters now. I do remember when I went over there to sex them, there was one I was unsure of. There were 3 boys I was sure of, the rest looked like girls though there was one that didn't look like a boy or a girl. (going by distance between anus and genitalia).
The babies were born on the 23rd of May, so they are now 6 weeks and 1 day and this whole time, this one unknown boy has been housed with 5 females.. 5 possible pregnancies...

I told Wendy to up their protein, give them chicken and some cheerios. Something to get their weight up in hope that they can all survive the pregnancies.
I'm very worried about the 4 sisters though, When I saw them at 4 weeks old, they were Houdinis size and to this day, Houdini only weighs 14 grams so his sisters are probably not much bigger.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

that really sucks  I hope every goes well


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

If it's still within 5 days or so when the girls may have been impregnated, you could suggest to Wendy that she tries an artificial version of the Bruce effect. Here's a good explanation: http://www.fancymice.info/foreignmale.htm

Obviously she wouldn't use a male for this. If she gets some really soiled bedding from another male (maybe one of your boys, unrelated to the one she has?) and puts it into their enclosure, it may stop the implantation from happening.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I will suggest that to here in the morning. It's midnight so she will be asleep. She does have an unrelated male, one of my boys actually. Hopefully they aren't pregnant or just pregnant. Though you'd think mum would be showing by now since babies are 6 weeks.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

If she tries this and the girls don't get pregnant, unfortunately she won't know if the technique worked or whether they just weren't pregnant in the first place. But it's well worth doing anyway.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Indeed. Thank you for that


----------

